# Moving to Saudi, some advice needed.



## paolop (Jun 15, 2012)

Hiya,

Having spent a chunk of time in Egypt I am considering taking up a job in Saudi and will be having a final interview shortly. I have spent some time looking at various forums and also at various websites which deal with visas and despite all my reading I have a question to ask!

We plan to move across as a family but my wife is concerned about her ability to travel back and forth between the UK and Saudi, how hard will this be?


----------



## Gradgirl13 (May 15, 2013)

paolop said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Having spent a chunk of time in Egypt I am considering taking up a job in Saudi and will be having a final interview shortly. I have spent some time looking at various forums and also at various websites which deal with visas and despite all my reading I have a question to ask!
> 
> We plan to move across as a family but my wife is concerned about her ability to travel back and forth between the UK and Saudi, how hard will this be?


Hi Paolop,

Not sure exactly but I think as long as you have a good employer that will issue you with a proper work visa and multiple entry it should be OK. I spoke with a nice lady today at the embassy in London as I had a question about my husband visiting. Try calling the embassy directly early - around 9:30am 
020 7917-3000 

Good luck 
Gradgirl


----------



## paolop (Jun 15, 2012)

Gradgirl13 said:


> Hi Paolop,
> 
> Not sure exactly but I think as long as you have a good employer that will issue you with a proper work visa and multiple entry it should be OK. I spoke with a nice lady today at the embassy in London as I had a question about my husband visiting. Try calling the embassy directly early - around 9:30am
> 020 7917-3000
> ...


Thanks Gradgirl, your response is much appreciated. I fly to Dubai for a final interview this weekend so fingers crossed I will get the job!


----------

